# Paseo en la Huasteca Potosina



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal, pues aqui compartiendo la reseña del paseo que hicimos a la huasteca potosina, el pasado primero de mayo, fuimos a huichihuayan S.L.P., ahi nos esperaban mis grandes amigos Leòn y Alex, pero como se nos hizo un poco tarde, llegamos como a las 10 de la mañana a almorzar unas ricas enchiladas, y bueno despuès de un pequeño reposo y alistar las cosas salimos.......

celso, alex, natalia quien es una niña de 9 años que estaba mas entusiasta por acompañarnos ya que le gusta mucho la bicicleta, y un servidor, salimos de huichihuayan con destino a xilitla slp, al rededor de las 12 horas del dìa, cabe mencionar que no esperabamos un caloron que hacia sobre los 46 grados a la sombra asi que ya se imaginan, claro que atras de nosotros nos escoltaba Leòn en su camioneta con agua, empezamos a subir por un camino de terrarceria bien empedrado, con destino a la herradura, que es donde empieza la carretera,



















de ahi siguen como 15 kilometros de pura subida que la verdad hace poco menos de 2 meses que me volvi a subir a la bicicleta despuès de mas de 7 años de no hacerlo, con la primordial intenciòn de perder esos kilos que gane en ese tiempo asi que empezamos a subir unas pendientes de mas de 30 grados de inclinaciòn, llego un momento en que nos tuvimos que detener y continuar en vehiculo ya que estabamos exahustos despues de subir algunos kilometros, al llegar a la cumbre continuiamos en las bicicletas a bajar y de nuevo a subir....














































llegamos a las pozas de xilitla en donde se encuentra el castillo surrealista de Edward James que es un lugar que vale la pena conocer con unos mantos acuiferos que nacen de la montaña y cascadas......




























continua........


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

continuo con el resto de las fotografias, al regreso a huichuihuayan nos fuimos un rato a el nacimiento, claro que el regreso es pura bajada, no hace falta ni pedalear, pero si estar atento con los frenos por que sino velocidades superiores a los 60km por hora alcanza uno, la verdad hay mucho que visitar en ese paraiso huasteco, claro un mes antes esa visista hubiera encontrado condiciones climaticas mejores, (mucho menos calor)...














































las fotos de las bicis.....














































pues se que se me pasa comentar muchos detalles, como que al iniciar la odisea a celso se le revento la cadena, mas tarde se poncho de la llanta delantera y pues a parchar a media sierra con un magnifico solaso, la comida, fue un dìa muy completo, hay otros destinos es esos rumbos como el sotano de las golondrinas, tambaque, tamul, lugares magnificos que en la siguiente oportunidad de ir con gusto compartirè la reseña.......


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muy bonitas sus fotos, pero .........y el casco ????


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Felicidades, muy bonitas las fotos y gracias por compartir, hacen mucha falta posts como éstos en el foro :thumbsup: 

De igual manera que biker231 me pregunto... ¿y el casco? Elemento mínimo de seguridad, sugiero que todos utilicen uno.

Saludos.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

muy buen post, coincido con lo del casco... una pregunta: de dónde empezaron a rodar para llegar a xilitla?



















por cierto, que tal el calorcito? yo fui en enero y hacia un calor del demonio


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal, primero respondo lo del casco, en las fotos el que aparece con casco es su servidor, solo poseo uno, mi compañero celso se reusa a usar el casco, ya le dije que se comprara uno, pero dice que no lo necesita, y bueno pues es como el cinturon de seguridad, cada quien es responsable de su propia seguridad, yo se que un accidente no es si vaya a suceder o no, solo es cosa de tiempo.....por que va a suceder,solo espero que sea de minimas consecuencias lo suficiente para hacerlo reaccionar de la importancia de usar el casco, mi otro amigo alex como apenas lo invitamos a que rodara con nosotros y esta en etapa de iniciación en este rollo de el ciclismo de montaña pues no teniamos otro casco para que lo usara, afortunadamente no sucedio nada, pero estoy de acuerdo con sus comentarios de que hay que utilizar el casco....

respondiendo la otra pregunta de donde partimos para llegar a xilitla, fue de huichuhuayan, de ahi salimos hacia la herradura y de ahi a subir a xilitla.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De pelos... a ver si se me hace ir otra vez a Xilitla, pero esta vez en la cicla.

Yo no me acuerdo en que epoca del año fue, pero me pareceria que fue en invierno porque hacia un frio de los mil demonios. Ahi el clima es muy extremo... ahora es para zurrarse de calor.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

toño cerezo said:


> que tal, primero respondo lo del casco, en las fotos el que aparece con casco es su servidor, solo poseo uno, mi compañero celso se reusa a usar el casco, ya le dije que se comprara uno, pero dice que no lo necesita, y bueno pues es como el cinturon de seguridad, cada quien es responsable de su propia seguridad, yo se que un accidente no es si vaya a suceder o no, solo es cosa de tiempo.....por que va a suceder,solo espero que sea de minimas consecuencias lo suficiente para hacerlo reaccionar de la importancia de usar el casco, mi otro amigo alex como apenas lo invitamos a que rodara con nosotros y esta en etapa de iniciación en este rollo de el ciclismo de montaña pues no teniamos otro casco para que lo usara, afortunadamente no sucedio nada, pero estoy de acuerdo con sus comentarios de que hay que utilizar el casco....
> 
> respondiendo la otra pregunta de donde partimos para llegar a xilitla, fue de huichuhuayan, de ahi salimos hacia la herradura y de ahi a subir a xilitla.....


Desgraciadamente no puedo ver las fotos en mi trabajo, pero en la noche ya comentaré, se ve que se la pasaron excelente. 
Sobre el casco, déjame que te comente que hace 2 meses tuve un accidente bastante fuerte y partí el casco en 2 por el golpe y creo que si no hubiera sido por él, ahora probablemente no estaría escribiendo estas líneas. 
En serio te recomiendo que le digas a tu amigo que el casco puede salvarle la vida y que si no lo usa, mejor no salgas con él. Es una medida de presión que creo que podría servir y además sólo lo estarías haciendo por su bien.

Eso de "nunca me va a pasar" es un "sueño guajiro" porque no sabes cuando sí te va a pasar y cuando te pase, mas nos vale estar protegidos no creen?

saludos

saludos


----------

